# Foods for bulking



## starflame (Jul 11, 2009)

I am trying to build a simple list of foods which are good for bulking. Please add yours below, keep it simple.

Starting with...

Chicken breast

Tuna

Eggs


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

steak

oats

mars bars

macdonalds

kfc

burger king

chinese

chippy

lard

;D


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

boiled taties

feta cheese

eggs

steak

pasta

rice

cous cous

tuna

chicken

with a smattering of fast food every now and then.


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

jaffa cakes


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

stella.............


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Its so versatile and tasty

Cut in chunks to top a chef salad.

• Make a sandwich spread by grinding luncheon meat with relish and mayonnaise.

• It is also delicious baked whole with a mustard/brown sugar glaze.

* Barbecue SPAM Muffins

* Curried SPAM Pilaf

* SPAM Ala Orange

* SPAM Breakfast Bagels

* SPAM Broccoli Pecan Salad

* SPAM Cupcakes

* SPAM Corn Pudding

* SPAM Fajitas

* SPAM Musubi

* SPAM Swiss Pie

* SPAM Western Bean Soup

* Wild Rice and SPAM

CREAMY SPAM BROCCOLI CASSEROLE

Recipe By :

Serving Size : 8 Preparation Time :0:00

Categories : Casseroles Main dish

Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method

-------- ------------ --------------------------------

Vegetable cooking spray

1 pk Elbow macaroni (7 oz)

2 c Frozen cut broccoli, thawed

-and drained

1 cn SPAM Luncheon Meat, cubed

-(12 oz)

1/2 c Chopped red bell pepper

2 c Skim milk

2 tb Cornstarch

1/4 t Pepper

1 c Shredded fat-free Cheddar

-cheese

3/4 c Soft bread crumbs

2 t Margarine, melted

Heat oven to 350'F. Spray 2-casserole with vegetable cooking spray.

Cook macaroni according to package directions; drain. In casserole,

combine macaroni, broccoli, SPAM, and red pepper. In small saucepan,

stir together milk, cornstarch, and pepper until cornstarch is

dissolved. Bring to a boil, stirring constantly, until thickened.

Reduce heat to low. Add cheese; stir until melted. Stir sauce into

SPAM mixture. combine bread crumbs and margarine; sprinkle on top of

casserole. Bake 40 minutes or until thoroughly heated.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Strongbow or scrumpy, 6 to 8 cans a night


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

any meat at all

wholeweat pasta,bread,wraps,pitta bread, oats, brown rice, basmati rice, wholweat noodles, potato, sweet potato

nuts/olive,walnut oills, natty peanut butter, cocunut milk/oil

all veg/salad

cheat meals once/twice a week.


----------

